# Orlando advice... or other ideas as to destinations in the U.S. for kids



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess I'll start planning the October vacation early...

While I would prefer Australia or Asia, my wife thinks that they're both a bit too far for our daughters at their current age. She is interested in a conference being held in Chicago the 3rd week of October and while I'm not overly wild about visiting the U.S. again after being there just last year, as I'm from the area, it's always nice to see family and friends again. I have 9 days free before the conference to explore something in the U.S.

Our last 3 vacations, while fun, were to historical European cities and geared towards culture/education. As such, I thought perhaps something more "kid orientated" might be nice this time around. Orlando seems a no brainer. Disney, Seaworld, Universal studios, water parks, etc. It seems as if there is plenty to fill 9 days with ease.

I aslo thought about splitting it 4-5 days Miami and 4-5 days Orlando. Good idea or bad? Any ideas as to how long it takes to visit the major attractions in Miami (i.e. is 4 days enough time to Schedule Miami)? It seems that 4-5 days in Orlando is 4-5 days too short but 9 days of parks seems a bit extreme as well.


I considered Yellowstone, the Grand Canyon, etc. but the girls are probably a bit young to fully appreciate such things at the moment. Ditto D.C, Philly & Vegas. We just did 9 days of California last October and while I enjoyed it, I would like something a bit different this time around..

Any other suggestions? I would prefer to avoid road trips and car rentals which means airports, livery services and hôtels will be needed.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I grew up in Orlando so I'll chime in here. 9 days of parks is too much for you, your kids and your wallet. You didn't specify how old your kids are so I'll be a little general with my recommendations. So, for Orlando you can do the Magic Kingdom, Hollywood Studios and Epcot all at Disney. Many people skip Animal Kingdom because it's mainly just a big expensive zoo and many of the animals stay far away from where you can see them. If it's still warm enough Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon are really fun for water parks and I spent much time at both growing up. If you're family is well traveled then Epcot may not hold as much interest for you, but I like it and always think it's fun. You mentioned you have a daughter so definitely look for a Princess or Character breakfast so she can meet them if she likes that. As for Universal, in the past I would have said to avoid Universal Studios park but it has gotten much better in the last few years especially with the new Harry Potter section open now. You will probably want to do the park hopper pass so you can ride the Hogwart's Express between Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios. Seaworld is fun if you don't mind the animal rights issues surrounding it, but that's a personal thing and you will enjoy yourself there. For other things in Orlando there is Lego Land that I have heard kids love and there are also some really fun dinner shows. I really enjoy Medieval Times and the Pirates Dinner theater which are both really well done but both fairly expensive. As you move south Bush Gardens near Tampa is a wonderful park for enjoying roller coasters. Miami may be fun depending on the age of your kids. The beach is beautiful and the Hispanic culture is vibrant and wonderful. Ybor City outside of Tampa is a very neat place to enjoy an afternoon and Miami is pretty fun. I'm not sure with kids that you'd need 4-5 days there though but that depends on what you all want to do. There are also some nice outlet malls in Orlando near the attractions if you and your wife enjoy that and you can just wander International Drive and see an interesting mix of people. For a day trip outside of Orlando you can go to the Kennedy Space Center, it's not what it once was during the shuttle program but it's still a nice tour. You can also do one of the most fun old school Florida things there is to do and take an Air Boat ride through the Everglades. After the tour you can go eat alligator tail and get a feel for original Florida. Hope that helps some.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

One of the best vacations we took as a family when our daughter was young was to colonial Williamsburg (Virginia). The sense of history of the origins of the USA, along with the actual experience of colonial life represented by the taverns, shops and houses there, combined for an experience that was both fun and educational. Plus the campus of The College of William and Mary (oldest university in the US) is right there onsite, lending an additional flavor. Jamestown and Yorktown colonies are nearby and provide additional history. There is a Busch Gardens - Sea World amusement park nearby also, plus great golf at the Golden Horseshoe resort. Weather in October should be just about perfect.


----------

